# Being considered for a job in San Francisco. Seeking some advice.



## anonymousexpat (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello.

I’m a 22-year-old guy from India and I am being considered for a job in San Francisco (near Market St).

The culture in India is vastly different from that of the United States and I am being advised by a lot of people in my family to not accept this position. I have lived with my parents my whole life and am admittedly quite scared of striking out on my own. On the other hand, the business I am in right now bores me to death and I have the opportunity to do something that I actually love and enjoy doing in San Francisco.

I am expecting to be offered around 60-65K for the position, which, after the 30% tax deduction, would come down to about 3.5K per month, I suspect (please feel free to correct me if I am wrong). Is that enough to live in an area not too far from Market St., lead a comfortable life and put some dollars in a savings account? Will I ever be able to afford the luxury of a car? Is 65K a year poor income?

Second question: My mother is very concerned about what I will do there and how I will live and cope. How do I expect to eat, not knowing how to cook for myself? Or wash my clothes, clean my place, etc. What will I do after I come home at 5:00 PM? Who will I talk to? What will I do on the weekends? Who will look after me, or earn for me, when I get sick?

These questions scare me because I do not know the answers to them. Do you guys have something to offer in the way of answers or advice?

Thanks in advance for any replies that get posted here.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It has been 20 years since I lived in the San Francisco area, but $60-65K sounds a little bit light to me if you're expecting to live by yourself in the city. It really does depend on what sort of job you're looking at here - I assume some type of high tech.

As far as your mother's concerns: you'll learn to cook for yourself (or you'll eat out alot, though that gets expensive), you'll learn how to do your laundry yourself and you'll learn how to clean your place to the level you can live with it. And frankly that's what you'll do when you get home from work (though if you're working in San Francisco, chances are you won't be coming home at 5pm - you work until you're done with what you're doing).

If you're not willing to learn a new way of life (and it won't be easy, but it could turn out to be lots of fun), you probably should consider turning down the job if and when it's offered. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## anonymousexpat (Jul 27, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> It has been 20 years since I lived in the San Francisco area, but $60-65K sounds a little bit light to me if you're expecting to live by yourself in the city. It really does depend on what sort of job you're looking at here - I assume some type of high tech.


I’ll be one of the editors of a well-established blog. I did a search on Indeed and PayScale and both reported that the salary in San Francisco for an entry level editor, with 5 years of writing experience, was around 65K. Going by that, I put $35 an hour as the expected salary on the application form. Should I have asked for more instead? Can I do it now, if the interview goes well and they are ready to hire me?




Bevdeforges said:


> As far as your mother's concerns: you'll learn to cook for yourself (or you'll eat out alot, though that gets expensive), you'll learn how to do your laundry yourself and you'll learn how to clean your place to the level you can live with it. And frankly that's what you'll do when you get home from work (though if you're working in San Francisco, chances are you won't be coming home at 5pm - you work until you're done with what you're doing).
> 
> If you're not willing to learn a new way of life (and it won't be easy, but it could turn out to be lots of fun), you probably should consider turning down the job if and when it's offered.


That’s very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You say you are 22 years old and have 5 years of experience... what about a university degree? Your potential employer could have significant difficulty getting you a visa to live and work in San Francisco unless you have a university diploma or some very unique skills and experience.
Cheers,
bev


----------



## anonymousexpat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have five years of experience working as a freelance writer for the same blog (and some others as well). I also have a university degree (although, from what I hear, that is not usually a prerequisite for an immigrant visa to the USA—is it?).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I have five years of experience working as a freelance writer for the same blog (and some others as well). I also have a university degree (although, from what I hear, that is not usually a prerequisite for an immigrant visa to the USA—is it?).


Immigrating to the US and living/working in the US with an employer sponsored visa are two cups of tea. And yes, secondary education is a requirement for employer sponsored visas but may be replaced by 12 years of specific job experience. Please read up on this - stickies at the beginning of the forum or the source USCIS.

65k may be the average but it is light for the market. Does the company offer medical/dental insurance and at what premium?

You will figure out how to do laundry and eat on a budget:>)


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

In the words of Ralph Waldo Emerson; ' Always do what you are afraid to do'. It will make you stronger, independent and open your eyes to the world. Yes you will be lonely to begin with, but you can join groups (cookery? ) and if you don't like it, you can always go home.
However, it does sound like they are getting a bargain, and you should try for a bit more money to make things more comfortable. San Francisco is not a cheap place to live and you should make sure you do your research on what it will cost you first.


----------



## JJEagleHawk (Jul 29, 2011)

Never having lived in San Francisco, I can't tell you where to live, what sort of housing costs there will be, or any of that. I have been there multiple times, though.

However, I will chime in to echo what REALMONKEY said. "Loneliness" as an emotion is just a derivative of fear -- fear that you'll always be alone, unworthy of companionship, etc. That's just not reality. Fact is, San Francisco is a vibrant community and California particularly has a large ethnic population. Hell, where I live (Kansas City), there's a huge Indian population and an indian grocery store within walking distance.

Of course, I wouldn't advise only hanging out with people of similar background and culture -- the sheer number of different cultures and experiences is part of what makes America a pretty great place to live. But, it will stave off some of the homesickness and that sort of thing. And, as REALMONKEY points out, you can always go home after a year or two if it doesn't work out, or go somewhere else within the U.S.

When I visited my father-in-law in the U.K., one of his friends said that he understood why Americans were generally not well travelled internationally -- because we have EVERYTHING here. Oceans, mountains, the Grand Canyon, the Everglades, Yellowstone/Yosemite National Park, every ethnic culture/food/experience imaginable, and 3 of the top 25 cities in the world (maybe more). If you're ever going to leave your parents nest, I can think of few places better to do it than the West Coast of the United States.

Of course, cost/income can be a concern, so do your research. I am speaking only to the cultural implications of the move. If I was in your shoes being offered a chance to go to India, I'd take it too, if only for the experience. (My wife went to Hyderabad and Bangalore for work, and said it was amazing.)


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I lived in the San Francisco Bay area for many years. It is a great place to live and as mentioned earlier is very diverse. There is a large number of people from India, especially in the South Bay area ( San Jose, etc. ). Unlike many areas with ethnic diversity, it is well integrated and is truly a melting pot.

A salary of $65K is pretty low for that area but is doable but you will have to learn to cook most of your own meals and do your own laundry etc. Market street is the main street downtown. You definitely do not want to live south of Market street. you will probably find the rents cheaper around 19th and Noriega in that general area. It is a good area to live. Bear in mind, when looking at different areas that a mile or so can be a lot different weather-wise. Downtown can be sunny whereas over by the beach it is foggy and cold. There is good public transportation in San Francisco so you won't need a car.


----------

